# Hello



## JJ70 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi

Name is JJ I have decided to rescue and in the main do a partial strip down and rebuild of a TT22Q Roaster [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] . It's nearly complete after many months in the workshop. Love these classics and owned on back in 2000.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi JJ, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

